# Attaching Velcro to Rubber-back Pedals



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

Firstly, forgive me if this has been covered. I'm building my first pedal board and a couple of my favourite pedals (Ibanez TS-9 and a Boss TU-2) have rubber backs, which means the sticky back side of the Velcro tape won't stick to them. I had been trying to find a solution that didn't involve peeling the rubber backing off right up until yesterday when I asked the guy at L&M (Edmonton South) for a suggestion and he said, "Green painter's tape."

Maybe this is something all guitarists already knew, but this 50+ year old didn't. In case you're like me and stumbling around the internet trying to find a solution it's as simple as this...








































I recommend wrapping the tape just slightly over the edge for extra grip. Then, if you want it to be pretty, you can then run a strip of tape around the outside of the pedal to cover up any rough edges. But really, who cares? It's a pedal board. No more de-valuing the pedals you're not too sure about by peeling off the rubber backs.  If you change your mind, peel off the tape with Velcro attached and they'll look brand new. Thanks, guy at L&M.

Again, apologies if this has been covered, but I've been wrestling with this for weeks.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I appreciate the tip. I'm about to ditch my Boss BSB and build a real board.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I might try this. I've got a couple of EHX pedals with hard rubber feet that are FIRMLY glued on. I was considering cutting them off. This might be a better solution.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Such a simple solution! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I. Can't. Believe. I did not know this. Thanks for the pictorial, will use.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I might try this with a little cardboard or foam with cutouts around the rubber feet under the tape to somewhat level the bottom before applying the tape.


----------

